

Show HN: Droidmeter.com - I want to help you study the Android App Store - winnie
https://droidmeter.com

======
winnie
Hi, I'm Winnie and am excited about data & research. Feel free to leave me
questions you would like to have answered or email me directly at
winnie@droidmeter.com !

------
bjonathan
Hi,

Seems great.

Do you only track the US market ?

(you should change the position of the logout button, currently just after the
search field, like a classic search button :) )

~~~
bjonathan
strange I think the submission has been flagged for no apparent reason ?

~~~
winnie
:(

------
phil_p
Accessible and valuable data at a cost-effective price point for those
interested in, or already involved with, the Android market. Excellent idea,
Winnie!

------
lalonso
This looks really interesting. The Android app ecosystem is pretty messy,
making some sense of it would be very useful for my company
(www.cabanaapp.com).

------
spikefromspace
Looks great. I don't know if this is possible, but it would be awesome if you
could pull iOS (and future Windows phone?) data too.

------
margaretwallace
I love this idea. I also like the flexible pricing model. What a great
initiative!

------
ericgonzalez
Looks terrific, the Android ecosystem really needs this.

